# Policy



## The P (10 Agosto 2012)

_Questa è la community ufficiale di Milan World, un forum di discussione che unisce i tifosi rossoneri.

Il Forum e il Blog a marchio Milan World non sono in alcun modo collegati ad organi di informazione ufficiali del Ac Milan.

Milan World si dichiara una community LIBERA, senza alcuna appartenenza ideologica o politica. 

Augurandovi una buona permanenza nella community, invitiamo tutti a mantenere educazione e buon senso nell’interazione con utenti e staff e vi ricordiamo che:

*A MILAN WORLD PIACE (ED E’ CONSENTITO):*

•	Se apri nuovi argomenti di discussione
•	Se scambi opinioni con altri utenti
•	Se partecipi alle iniziative della community
•	Se esprimi liberamente la tua opinione qualunque essa sia nel rispetto delle regole e del buon senso


*A MILAN WORLD NON PIACE (E NON E’ CONSENTITO):*

•	Se utilizzi un linguaggio volgare (Sono severamente vietate le bestemmie)
•	Se offendi o attacchi altri utenti o gruppi politici, etnici o religiosi qualunque sia il motivo
•	Se inserisci commenti duplicati o fuori argomento (Off Topic) allo scopo di generare flame
•	Se cerchi di promuovere (direttamente o indirettamente) attività illegali, link esterni o messaggi di spam
•	Se violi le norme di copyright del sito o se posti contenuti di siti terzi violandone i diritti


Lo staff di Milan World si riserva pertanto di punire con richiami o ban di varia entità i comportamenti che violano il regolamento della community stessa.

Augurandovi una buona permanenza e integrazione nella community vi invitiamo a contattare gli amministratori per le questioni di tipo personale senza invadere la tagboard o le sezioni.

Buon Milan World_


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2012)

*Off Topic, terzo punto della seconda parte


----------



## The P (27 Agosto 2012)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] che errore c'era ad off topic?


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2012)

mancava una f


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2012)

Prego


----------



## The P (27 Agosto 2012)

ah ok, pensavo di averlo corretto  Grazie [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION]


----------

